# Hilfe!! dämpfereinstellung am slope style SS



## enduro pro (13. September 2011)

hab das intense SS neu und brächte mal grobe anhaltpunkte zum dämpfereinstellen....

wieviel druck piggybag, wieviel sag ist noch vertretbar, rebound, propedal, bottom out.....

fragen über fragen...

gibt es antworten???????


----------



## °Fahreinheit (13. September 2011)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technical-tuesday-fox-dhx-setup-2010.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. September 2011)

wie man ne dhx 5 einstellt weiß ich ja, allerdings nicht die werte für nen intense SS, da brauche ich anhaltspunkte...


----------



## PrimeX (15. September 2011)

Mehr testen weniger Kataloge wälzen...


----------



## NoStyle (15. September 2011)

Enduro, was Prime sagt iss scho recht 
Habe vor kurzem ebenfalls nach Setups für Evolver-Air im Wildcard nachgefragt (in anderen Foren). Die wenigen Infos die kamen waren nicht brauchbar, da Hardtaileinstellung - keine Ahnung wozu mancher Fully fährt?!?
Ist doch eigentlich recht einfach bei Stahlfeder: Wenn die Federhärte stimmt (Sag mit wenig Vorspannung) erstmal Zugstufe einstellen. Erst dann würde ich die Druckstufen reindrehen, sofern das denn nötig ist, nach empfinden. Die finale(n) Einstellung(en) möchte tatsächlich "erfahren" werden und mit ungefähren Richtwerten kommst Du nur bedingt weiter.


----------

